

Google interprets 'Linux' as 'Lenovo' in this query - rw
https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=thinkpad%20431s%20linux

======
LeoSolaris
It highlighted Linux, too. It is auto-associating Thinkpad with Lenovo.

------
wnevets
Lenovo owns thinkpad

